# Brugmansia (Angels Trumpet) & Giant Hibiscus



## tocarmar (Jan 8, 2008)

Here are a few pics of my Trumpets..












These are the pink ones, they start out white & change to pink after about 1 day.

Here is a pic of my Giant Hibiscus.






Tom


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 8, 2008)

Now here's one for night fragrance! Love the scent of the brugs!


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 8, 2008)

those are very nice... too bad the giant hibiscus do not grow too well in the tropics.. i am only left with the normal kinds to grow...


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 9, 2008)

paphioboy said:


> those are very nice... too bad the giant hibiscus do not grow too well in the tropics.. i am only left with the normal kinds to grow...


That surprises me! Can't be too hot? (they're all over Florida!)


----------



## Heather (Jan 9, 2008)

Looks pretty warm in the catskills! oke:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 9, 2008)

Especially for this time of year!


----------



## tocarmar (Jan 9, 2008)

These pics were taken in the late summer last year. I thought it would be a good time to post them.


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 9, 2008)

> That surprises me! Can't be too hot? (they're all over Florida!)


I'm afraid so, Goldenrose.. These giant ones don't have woody stems so they are more susceptible to drying out, insects etc... But they do really well in Malaysian highlands... hmm...


----------



## Ron-NY (Jan 10, 2008)

Tom, how do you handle your Brugs for the winter? 
Are you in or outside of Catskill, NY? Two of my children were born in Athens, NY


----------



## tocarmar (Jan 10, 2008)

Ron,
I am outside of Catkill about 1/2 way between Catskill & Palenvlle in the sticks.I,ve been to Atens a few times.
With the Brugs. I usually bring them in after the 1st light frost & keep them in low light & cool in the basement, & very little water until new growth starts. I have about 25 of them (white & pink forms).

Tom


----------

